# X-Men: Days of Future Past Trailer



## Hyro-Sama (Mar 24, 2014)

​

Lik dis u if moar hyped 4 dis dan Spydermen 2. i kno i am


----------



## Gahars (Mar 24, 2014)

On the one hand, First Class and Wolverine were pretty fine. On the other hand, stuffing a movie full of cameos and making the DoFP storyline all about Wolverine (again...) isn't inspiring much hope.

Not to mention that Quicksilver...


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Mar 24, 2014)

Fox seriously needs to either sell the rights back to Marvel or hire new directors and screenwriters. Preferably the former since Marvel has shown they know how handle their namesake properties.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Mar 25, 2014)

it somehow seems like its not as interesting as it should be :/

i expect the storyline (that i dont personally know, its from the comics i gather?) to be butchered by having too little time and too many cameos (even if it was just for 10 seconds, i didnt need to have wolverine in first class) and also by making too little sense.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm really worried about where this movie is headed. My reaction to the first trailer was "man someone did a good job at making this film look boring, I still have hope though". But after seeing that this trailer made the film look even less interesting than the first trailer I'm worried. First Class did a good job at breathing new life into the series but this film could completely undo that.


----------



## cobleman (Mar 25, 2014)

I've been watching the X-men for years the story has changed 3,4 or more times (same character's different timelines) . If they made the movies exactly the same as the toons and comics it wouldn't be new and you would know what was going to be the outcome, how boring would that be. So clear your mind of what was and look at it anew.


----------



## slingblade1170 (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm excited for it, all the current X-men movies have impressed me quite a bit.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 16, 2014)

New trailer featuring 2 Quick 2 Silver! Holla! 



inb4sheepsayDOFPPietroisbetterthantheAvengersAgeOfUltronPietro

I have to say Pietro looks a lot better in motion. It seems like the serious tone is going to come from the Future side of things and the comical, campy jokes from the past. For now, I'll say I'm cautiously optimistic. In all honestly, so long as Gavin Hood and Brett Ratner's films are removed from the X-Men timeline I'll be thoroughly pleased. If not, then I'm right back on the "Give back the damn rights already." train. Just don't fuck it up, Fox.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 16, 2014)

Hyro-Sama said:


> I have to say Pietro looks a lot better in motion. It seems like the serious tone is going to come from the Future side of things and the comical, campy jokes from the past. For now, I'll say I'm cautiously optimistic. In all honestly, so long as Gavin Hood and Brett Ratner's films are removed from the X-Men timeline I'll be thoroughly pleased. If not, then I'm right back on the "Give back the damn rights already." train. Just don't fuck it up, Fox.


 

Eh, I'm actually perfectly fine with the X-Men staying separate from the rest of Marvel. The whole mutant persecution thing is a little silly in a world where folks like the Fantastic Four, Daredevil, etc. are beloved just because they mutated a little later. It'd be great to see a well-written Deadpool interact with the MCU, but he's tied up with the X-Men and Fox insists on doing nothing with him.


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 16, 2014)

All of the new Xmen have been terrible. I am not looking forward to this one either.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 24, 2014)

Bump

So I just saw it. It's actually very good. Best film in the franchise in my opinion. If FOX stays the course, I believe they could complete with Marvel with their own cinematic universe in due time. This probably goes without saying, but I confirm that Origins and The Last Stand have been removed from the continuity. So that's another big plus. Anyone with any doubts should give this movie a shot. Definitely worth a watch. Quicksilver still looks like an asshole though. The horrible Singer costuming continues.


----------



## Veho (Jul 3, 2014)

Watched it. I wasn't blown away but it was okay. If you like the series I recommend seeing it. 



Hyro-Sama said:


> Origins and The Last Stand have been removed from the continuity.





Spoiler



Origins could still happen, the movie ended before Team X assembled in Origins, it could go either way, depending on what the writers want to keep in the following films. 

Parts of X2 also haven't happened in the new timeline, since Jean is alive.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 3, 2014)

Veho said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 




Spoiler



We'll see. From the way it ended with Mystique picking up Wolverine while disguised as Stryker, they may not cover his origins at all and perhaps just mention it in passing in Apocalypse. Makes sense considering the next Wolverine stand alone film is set in the future again and FOX doesn't want to essentially remake Origins. Moreover, did it hint at all with Jean being possessed by the Phoenix Force in X2? It's been while so I can't recall.


----------

